# DNA testing



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Ancestry are doing a DNA test for ethnicity for £99

http://dna.ancestry.co.uk/?s_kwcid=...4490&o_lid=64490&o_sch=Paid+Search+–+NonBrand

I know other companies do it too. I was wondering if anyone has had this done?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We're ethnic in some respect.

Hopefully they'd find some Scythian in my DNA.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Rita had it done back in October.

Interesting results and they also gave details of close matches.

Her ethnic origins were a bit mixed!

Peter


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm sure all our ethnic origins are mixed, That's what I find so interesting.
My Dad was quite racist, as a lot of that generation were. (It was the unthinking racism/xenophobia because I know he got on well with all the neighbours in our part of London who came from all over the world) but there were rumours that some of our ancestors were Jewish. I haven't been able to trace this through family history but have always wondered about it.
He'd have a fit if I found out we had anything but pur white anglo saxon!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I'll ask Rita later on for the mix, but there was a big chunk of Mediterranean area, some Nordic, a bit of Irish and others.

The matches they listed were close to her own family tree investigations.

Peter


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

StephandJohn said:


> Ancestry are doing a DNA test for ethnicity for £99
> 
> http://dna.ancestry.co.uk/?s_kwcid=...4490&o_lid=64490&o_sch=Paid+Search+–+NonBrand
> 
> I know other companies do it too. I was wondering if anyone has had this done?


Are you trying to make a Monkey out of me? :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

747 said:


> Are you trying to make a Monkey out of me? :frown2:


Would Pug show up on a DNA test though.

> >


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Would Pug show up on a DNA test though.
> 
> > >


Yes cos' my Granny came from the RePuglic of Ireland. :grin2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

DNA = Definitely Neanderthal Associated?

Count me in.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Here are Rita's results:

North Africa <1%
Great Britain 38%
Scandinavia 22%
Western Europe 20%
Ireland 7%
Iberian Peninsular 7%
Italy/Greece 4%
Eastern Europe 1%

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mine said "new sample needed"


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So what does it mean Peter ?

Don't we all know we are a mix?
Do we need a DNA test to prove it?

Why would it show Jewish roots for example?
I doubt it 

You could come from many places and not have Jewish roots, mine should show Scottish 
Mixed with what?

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> So what does it mean Peter ?
> 
> Don't we all know we are a mix?
> Do we need a DNA test to prove it?
> ...


Hot pot.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes

Very hot in my younger days

Luke warm now

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Need a made me chuckle button too now.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

aldra said:


> So what does it mean Peter ?
> 
> Don't we all know we are a mix?
> Do we need a DNA test to prove it?
> ...


It was Rita's choice to go for it, she has been building her family tree for some time and wanted more background.

I must say that I was surprised at just how 'mixed up' we appear to be.

Peter


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Raised in children's homes

I sometimes think I'd like to try a family tree

But then I think why?

This family I've got is one hell of a family

It's all I can do to cope with them 

And Prob all they can do to cope with me

We've formed our own dynasty 

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It seems to me more of a rip off to raise more money, than a serious issue.
I do believe that it was found quite a while ago now, that we all come from one of 7 areas, plus of course a mix if they intermingled.


cabby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

My ancestors waz here before the Romans - so I'm 100% British (wiv a bit of Sephardic Jew thrown in somewhere along the line)


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Earlier this year I was lurking in the Time and Tide Museum in Great Yarmouth and I watched a video they were playing. It described how man migrated in a "fan" formation from East Africa, to West Africa, Scandinavia, Germany and Asia. They went on to analyse the DNA of several well-known British personalities.

Fascinating stuff. From one extreme - a West African origin British woman was 100% African whereas one Oriental race Mauritian guy had a real mized bag of origins about 8 in all - North, South and East Asian, American, S. African, etc etc. (can't remember exact details!). I thought it was really interesting.

Also watched a TV programme with Neil Oliver where some Scots people had been analysed and they were all convinced they came from Picts, or Celts, or Vikings, but they were from all over the place - and where they least expected it.

Our ancestors didn't have motorhomes, but they sure got around.

Have a look at this link...

http://edition.cnn.com/2013/05/14/world/africa/african-roots-dna/

I've been to the Sterkfontein Caves and the Cradle of Humankind World heritage site. Awesome!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Black Friday Bargain - the USA site of Ancestry.com is offering DNA test for $69 till midnight Monday.

I have a few concerns about privacy. Big brother in a benevolent disguise???


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

To be honest, I couldn't care less. What difference would it make.


tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> Earlier this year I was lurking in the Time and Tide Museum in Great Yarmouth and I watched a video they were playing. It described how man migrated in a "fan" formation from East Africa, to West Africa, Scandinavia, Germany and Asia. They went on to analyse the DNA of several well-known British personalities.
> 
> Fascinating stuff. From one extreme - a West African origin British woman was 100% African whereas one Oriental race Mauritian guy had a real mized bag of origins about 8 in all - North, South and East Asian, American, S. African, etc etc. (can't remember exact details!). I thought it was really interesting.
> 
> ...


I came across some neanderthals in Southern Africa. Mainly in Pubs in the Free State. >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They say 1 in 4 is of chinese origin, well we had a look around the family, & it's not me, or our Gill or Tony so it must be our Ching Lee > >


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Peter. I know form further reading that its better if you know some of your family tree but that won't help me because as far as I can see its alll GB. Its will be interesting to find out more.
A couple of days ago they reduced the price to £69. I didn't realise the P&P was £20 though - it comes from USA through Dublin and is freepost to send back,but it still seem excessive. However I went for it anyway and got the kit yesterday


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Excuse my ignorance, but do the results contain information on what time in history, or in what order the different elements of one's ancestry came into one's DNA?

Geoff


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

John isn't the least interested in this or family trees but I am fascinated by both. It seems like this divide is also shown here. I can't explain why I'm interested - just am.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I would be interested a bit

But what has DNA to do with it?

It would tell you you have xyz

But you now that
It won't tell you auntie Joan , grandma so and so

Can't tell if you have Jewish roots, or any other roots

Possibally tell if you have African roots

Looking at one of my sons and daughter I or Albert could have

Her hair curls as it leaves her head, a halo in damp weather, but it's blond

So 

Who knows

And who really cares

Aldra


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

The work done by one of my relatives might give you an idea of what is possible when studying family DNA.

http://ballacreer.com/Creer DNA Study2.htm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Most would be happy to be 100% certain who their father was > >


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

My first son was born 9months after we married

Finding him and his sisters whispering

They said they were working out if their dad and I were married when he was conceived 

Of course we were I said

But

That doesn't necessarily make him your dad

However I am your mum

It's a family joke

He is 50 now

Aldra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I think the Creer family research project is fascinating. But either it piques your curiosity or it doesn't. End of..


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

HermanHymer said:


> I think the Creer family research project is fascinating. But either it piques your curiosity or it doesn't. End of..


I see where you're coming from. Sort of..


----------

